# 10wt fly reel



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm just about finished building my new 10wt fly rod and have started looking for a reel. I am looking for a reel for Tarpon, Bull Reds, and Jacks. It needs to have a good drag, large capacity, and a right hand retrieve. I'm looking for a good value, i know they are not cheap, but I don't want to spend a fortune on a reel that I only use a few times a year. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Not sure what you’re price range is, but for a good reel that’s not at the top of the price point, I’d pick a Galvan T-10. The new redington grandes are pretty slick too. eBay can be good too for used reels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doublehaul60 (May 14, 2017)

I have an Orvis reel that would suit. I’m not home but will be tonight. It has I think 250-300 yards of backing. I don’t remember if it has a line on it. 99% condition. It has been used exactly one time. Drag is smooth as silk. With box and papers. Think it was about $600 new. I’d let it go for $325.00.
Shipped and insured. If you decide not to buy it return it after 3 day inspection and pay return shipping and insurance. Reel is in Houston.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have an Orvis Hydros V on my 10 wt, which is reasonably priced. Previously, I had a 3-TAND, but moved it to my two-handed beach rod. Check Ebay as well. I've picked up new Tibor reels on there for considerable discounts. If I could find more Tibors at a good price, they'd be on all my salt rods.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Colton Terrapin 1012. Rock solid, hand made in Pennsylvania, sealed drag, easy to change retrieve direction.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 8, 2016)

Popperdave said:


> I'm just about finished building my new 10wt fly rod and have started looking for a reel. I am looking for a reel for Tarpon, Bull Reds, and Jacks. It needs to have a good drag, large capacity, and a right hand retrieve. I'm looking for a good value, i know they are not cheap, but I don't want to spend a fortune on a reel that I only use a few times a year.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I prefer the sage 4200 series or what ever their equivalent is. Ive got one and its been through the ringer. Another great option is the Redington Grande

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------

